# Centrino N 6230: disabling bluetooth?



## patpro (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello,

I'm running a new home server based on FreeBSD 9.1 AMD64, on top of an Intel DQ77KB motherboard. This board uses Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6230 as WIFI and Bluetooth embedded controller. I would like to disable Bluetooth and keep WiFi up and running, but I can't find how I should proceed. The `kldstat` output is filled with Bluetooth-related modules:


```
$ kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   35 0xffffffff80200000 1323388  kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff81524000 2084f8   zfs.ko
 3    2 0xffffffff8172d000 5c68     opensolaris.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff81733000 29e0     coretemp.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff81812000 328d     [B]ng_ubt.ko[/B]
 6    1 0xffffffff81816000 8b3d     [B]ng_hci.ko[/B]
 7    3 0xffffffff8181f000 a79      [B]ng_bluetooth.ko[/B]
 8    5 0xffffffff81820000 87b2     netgraph.ko
 9    1 0xffffffff81829000 b4a2     [B]ng_l2cap.ko[/B]
10    1 0xffffffff81835000 1695e    [B]ng_btsocket.ko[/B]
11    1 0xffffffff8184c000 1e29     ng_socket.ko
12    1 0xffffffff8184e000 9e1      pflog.ko
13    1 0xffffffff8184f000 2a4b9    pf.ko
14    1 0xffffffff8187a000 1f417    linux.ko
```

I would rather not build a dedicated kernel. Is there any option (rc.conf, loader.conf...) that would allow me to disable Bluetooth at boot time?

Thanks.


----------



## tingo (Apr 20, 2013)

Look for sysctls. `# sysctl -a | grep blue` for example


----------



## patpro (Apr 20, 2013)

I can't find anything valuable in sysctl. Only some tunable about queues, debug levels, timeouts, and some non-tunable info about devicesâ€¦ (I've tried to `grep` blue, bt, l2cap, and hci)


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 20, 2013)

Please, show output to get information on Bluetooth modules:

`# kldstat -v | grep ng`

Note that if a module is built into the kernel, it can't be unloaded. You can omit Bluetooth entirely by defining 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_BLUETOOTH=yes
```
 in /etc/src.conf and rebuilding your system. See src.conf(5) for details.


----------



## patpro (Apr 20, 2013)

I forgot to provide links to `dmesg` and `kldstat -v` outputs in my first post.


```
$ kldstat -v | grep ng
		218 pci/nge
		217 nge/miibus
 5    1 0xffffffff81812000 328d     ng_ubt.ko (/boot/kernel/ng_ubt.ko)
		488 uhub/ng_ubt
 6    1 0xffffffff81816000 8b3d     ng_hci.ko (/boot/kernel/ng_hci.ko)
		487 ng_hci
 7    3 0xffffffff8181f000 a79      ng_bluetooth.ko (/boot/kernel/ng_bluetooth.ko)
		485 ng_bluetooth
 9    1 0xffffffff81829000 b4a2     ng_l2cap.ko (/boot/kernel/ng_l2cap.ko)
		489 ng_l2cap
10    1 0xffffffff81835000 1695e    ng_btsocket.ko (/boot/kernel/ng_btsocket.ko)
		490 ng_btsocket
11    1 0xffffffff8184c000 1e29     ng_socket.ko (/boot/kernel/ng_socket.ko)
		491 ng_socket
```


[cmd=""]dmesg[/cmd]: http://patpro.net/dmesg_DQ77KB.txt
[CMD=""]kldstat -v[/CMD] output: http://patpro.net/kldstat_DQ77KB.txt


I don't want to rebuild my system, I want to keep on using binary updates. I might need to build a custom kernel (see http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=39210 ), but I want to stick with an out of the box world.


----------

